# Asahi Keg Couplers



## Coodgee (23/1/07)

Hi Guys,

Does anyone know exactly what type of fitting is used to dispense/gas beer from those 20L asahi kegs?


----------



## danbeer (23/1/07)

Coodgee said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Does anyone know exactly what type of fitting is used to dispense/gas beer from those 20L asahi kegs?




Got a pic of one?


----------



## pb unleaded (23/1/07)

danbeer said:


> Got a pic of one?


Here is a pic of an asahi coupler.


----------



## danbeer (23/1/07)

arthur said:


> Here is a pic of an asahi coupler.




Looks like it might be one of these....

(European Sankey)
http://www.micromatic.com/draft-keg-beer/k...-pid-7486S.html


----------



## cronin (27/11/11)

hi mate 
it is the same as the cub keg coupling dut has an extended inner shaft.
can be bought from micromatic .
cheers


----------



## Wimmig (27/11/11)

cronin said:


> hi mate
> it is the same as the cub keg coupling dut has an extended inner shaft.
> can be bought from micromatic .
> cheers



Dead on. This type is called an S type coupler. The only mechanical difference is the length of driving spear on it. You must use an S type where it is needed, besides it looking able to be interchanged.

http://www.micromatic.com/draft-keg-beer/k...tter=a#couplers


----------



## DU99 (27/11/11)

S type Coupler


----------



## Leyther (17/8/17)

Ancient thread but I've just been given two of these kegs and they're in very good condition, hence wandering if its worth investing in some gear for them. I know its S-type coupler but can the coupler also be used to open the keg or do you need an additional tool for that also?


----------



## Lionman (25/8/17)

Leyther said:


> Ancient thread but I've just been given two of these kegs and they're in very good condition, hence wandering if its worth investing in some gear for them. I know its S-type coupler but can the coupler also be used to open the keg or do you need an additional tool for that also?



There are some videos on how to do it on youtube.

You can use the coupler to open the keg by placing a 10c piece on to the valve first. You can also modify the valve assembly to make it easier to open.

Make sure you depressurize it before trying to open it. They are not as safe as cornies, and it could seriously injure or kill you if you open it under pressure and cop the valve assembly in the face at high velocity.

There are special tools for opening them I think that ensure the pressure is released before it opens but not sure if they are readily available.

You can put ball locks on the coupler too so its easy to connect to existing ball lock lines.


----------

